# Bunkers in Sardinia, MTO



## Elmas (Dec 6, 2017)

All these bunkers never saw war action, as Sardinia was the first place in Europe where WWII ended: immediately after the announcement of the Armistice, 8th Sept. 1943, Wehrmacht troops left Sardinia and embarked to Corsica.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Dec 6, 2017)

Some typical plans of these bunkers:


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2017)

Cool !


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2017)

Good stuff Elmas


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Elmas (Dec 12, 2017)

This bunker is less than half a mile far from where I’m presently writing. It is one of the two built during the second world war and was designed as a fuel depot. It was designed by the Civil Engineers and built by the Ansoldi Contractors of Rome in 1942. In the area of about seven hectares there were also other buildings still existing such as the former district of San Bartolomeo and the garrison of the Municipal Police; other buildings were demolished in the first post-war period to make room for residential buildings. The other bunker is about 150 meters away and is located in via Montemixi, near the sports hall. Originally intended to contain aircraft fuel, both were abandoned around the 1980s. They have a very substantial structure in reinforced concrete. The plan is square and measures 36 meters per side while the interior has a height of about 6 meters and fifty and leads into a second floor above. A series of supports keeps the structure that is completely jacketed in iron, up to six meters in height, maximum level reached by the fuel. The structure is supported by 36 columns with circular section covered with iron plates. The upper level can be accessed from the underlying tank via iron stairs, since there were originally no access from the street level. The separation of the two levels can be easily seen from the outside. Currently access is facilitated by the presence of a gate on the street level, obtained by cutting part of the wall and the iron layer. Following the disposal by the Italian Air Force, at the beginning of the eighties, today there is a driveway already used in previous years for storage of vehicles, having been reused as a municipal deposit. Pipes and float used for refueling could be still seen inside.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 12, 2017)

Two bunkers near St. Antioco, West Sardinia.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2017)

Awesome


----------

